# Yesterday's injury (a little gross)



## Cacowgirl

Ouch! That looks very painful! I hope you have put a bandage on it.


----------



## tinyliny

LOts of anticeptic! and when possible, leave it unwrapped in the air to dry and heal.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah I did have some neosporin on it.. we don't have any at home though so may have to ask parents to go buy some. 

Okay I'll take the band-aid off then.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Yuckie. I bet your thumb was throbbing!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Vetricyn works great! Hah i know weird but i had a dog bite through my nail and finger and my hair lady gave Me some and it was healed up in 2 weeks for the most part.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah it still is.. I have to keep it moving to not feel queasy. Especially after I found a nice layer or two of skin hanging from my thumb still. Bleh

I don't have vetrycin but someone who may have this kind of injury would appreciate that advice =)


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I didn't either I went and got my hair done right after and my hair lady had her son get me some of hers :]. Another good thing was hot water with epsom? salt I believe its called hot soak atleast 2 times a day :] mine was right at the cuticle also but on my ring finger and he punctured all the way through my nail and puunctured skin on the underneath of my finger as well, on the day of homecoming hah.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I don't have epsom salt either :/ but wouldn't that burn?

My plan is to keep it clean, breathing, and find and put some antibiotic on it. Maybe some teatree paste.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Nope it actually doesn't my doctor told me to put hot water (as hot as i could stand) and mix a teaspoon i think of the epsom salt and its supposed to increase blood flow and pull out the toxins or something like that. It did work and I believe you can get a big carton of it at most stores for fairly cheap.

I had to keep my wrapped for 2 days as it wouldn't stop bleeding haha but yes keep it unwrapped and maybe get the spray on neosporin so that you don't have to cover it?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Okay I will look into it! Thanks  Haha I love how I take better care of my horse than myself


----------



## BaileyJo

It's amazing how we can ride through the pain.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah exactly.. holding the reins was challenging though. I'm not sure if you all knew, but while I was riding my horse spooked and went about in a dangerous matter.. I bear hugged his neck so I wouldn't fall and told him to trot instead. It's on my journal but yeah.. pulled a loooot of muscles ranging from my neck to my chest to my shoulders and my back. 

Didn't feel a thing beforehand!


----------



## Northernstar

BaileyJo said:


> It's amazing how we can ride through the pain.


Hang in there! If you're like the rest of us, you'll no doubt have some antibiotic ointment & a band aid on it while itching to get back in the saddle....
I had a surprise happen only 3 wks after we built a shed/fencing and brought my girl home - where I live in the forest area, grazing isn't good, so it was always a treat for my mare that I'd bring her out and let her graze in better spots while I stood and held the lead rope. One day, Aug. 2, to be exact, a wild rabbit scurried in the grass near her head, and she just did a natural "standing spook". The lead caught on my left ring finger, (yep, with my wedding ring on!), and snapped it in half! Hardly hurt, though, but I knew something was wrong! Bless her heart, she went back into her pasture, I managed to crush some ice in a baggie, drive 20 miles to the hospital, (husband works for state fisheries and was in the middle of nowhere @ the time), they cut my rings off, (which by now were hidden amongst the swelling!), took an x-ray, (yep! major break!) buddy taped my finger to my pinkie, put my now dis-figured wedding rings in a little cup, and with a prescription in my hand (other hand!) I was on my way home. God blessed me with minimal pain after this, I still went out and did all the feed, pasture chores, etc., had surgery 3 wks later, (I'm a milk-aholic, so the bone had healed by now), and still carried on with minimal pain due to where the break was.... strange, but true! I even saddled and rode my horse in the pasture 12 times during this! I am _not _a superwoman, but boy am I grateful for the (surprising) way things turned out! Hope you have many good surprises during your recovery too!!!


----------



## SorrelHorse

That epson salt does work. I use it a lot. Draws out the infection and it's soothing, cheap bags you can buy it at any walmart. Also, if/when it scabs over, try not to scratch at it...I'm bad about picking off scabs and stuff but it just makes it take longer to heal. Remember that infection breeds easier in wet conditions than dry conditions, so don't keep it wrapped for too long.


----------



## LuckyRVT

Im Posting a Story too Monday was a day from hell. just emphasizes your point keep your focus and never let your guard down! I hope your finger feels better!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

SorrelHorse said:


> That epson salt does work. I use it a lot. Draws out the infection and it's soothing, cheap bags you can buy it at any walmart. Also, if/when it scabs over, try not to scratch at it...I'm bad about picking off scabs and stuff but it just makes it take longer to heal. Remember that infection breeds easier in wet conditions than dry conditions, so don't keep it wrapped for too long.


Oh I am too! I pick off scabs that are looking ugly so it heals pretty  I'm weird, but it works haha. 

I did find some neosporin and have slathered it on the injury. It was throbbing until I don't read it you're squeamish peeled the hanging skin off and rinsed it off with some warm water. I think it was trying to re-attach as it was giving off a lot of juices that looked like the beginning of proud flesh. The throbbing was making me so queasy though.. I nearly threw up a few times and I'm usually fine with injuries. So not sure what's up with that.



LuckyRVT said:


> Im Posting a Story too Monday was a day from hell. just emphasizes your point keep your focus and never let your guard down! I hope your finger feels better!


Oh yes, thank you  I'll read it soon hereafter!

Here's an updated picture of a few hours of TLC


----------



## SorrelHorse

You know its funny, the so-called "little" injuries like that hurt WAY more than any "big" injury. I can handle big gashes, stitches without batting an eye, but dear god don't give me a hang nail and don't papercut me!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah I've noticed that too! Haha, and you always see it because your hands can't be hidden like a leg or your side or your back via clothes.


----------



## Whisper22

I just saw on that Dr. Something day time show (I forget what it's called at the moment), that leaving cuts unwrapped is a common mistake made by even doctors often. He said you should always wrap with plenty of neosporin. Leaving cuts wrapped to form their own covering (scabs) actually makes them bigger and take longer to fully heal. I would say to avoid infection, just clean and rewrap often.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Whisper22 said:


> I just saw on that Dr. Something day time show (I forget what it's called at the moment), that leaving cuts unwrapped is a common mistake made by even doctors often. He said you should always wrap with plenty of neosporin. Leaving cuts wrapped to form their own covering (scabs) actually makes them bigger and take longer to fully heal. I would say to avoid infection, just clean and rewrap often.


Dr. Oz? 

So cleaning.. neosporin, then bandaid? Alright then!


----------



## Whisper22

Yes, Dr. Oz. I'm no expert, but that's what he said.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I think it looks a lot better. So, you've got both sides of advice-wrap & don't wrap. It can be confusing to know which way to go. Hoping it heals fast & you feel better soon.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Cacowgirl said:


> I think it looks a lot better. So, you've got both sides of advice-wrap & don't wrap. It can be confusing to know which way to go. Hoping it heals fast & you feel better soon.


I know right? Haha

I've decided to wrap for night time and leave it open during the day time. 50/50 with neosporin on both times.

It doesn't even look that bad anymore  And I'm getting the feeling back in it! Woo! 

Here's an updated pic. It's going to heal ugly eitherway haha


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I ride tomorrow, if I feel up to it (my muscles are still healing.. had a lot of pulls)

But my thumb is tons better!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

My nail is still healing form my injury back in november actually wripped the last hanging piece off right before barrel practice haha.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

BarrelracingArabian said:


> My nail is still healing form my injury back in november actually wripped the last hanging piece off right before barrel practice haha.


Wow that's a long recovery time!

Mine looks to be healing fast on the surface but I am reluctant to try and clean my thumb nail or trim it.. doesn't look too secure.


----------



## tinyliny

did you rip the nail off? I didnt' catch that. My son once ripped his big toe nail off when he pulled open a heavy door and it just caught the nail and ripped it totally off. Very gross and very painful.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Well he cracked my nail at the cuticle soo its had to grow out, which its so ugly lookin haha. Nothing hanging off now but have the ugly bump and akward looking nail haha. Its grown out enough though that I can get acrylics put on which I wish I had when he bit me as he wouldn't of made it through those suckers as easily :] hah but yes it has been painful always had to keep a banaid on it so it didn't catch on everything.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

No tinyliny he crushed my cuticle in (he's got quite the jaw), it's not attached on the left side and some of the bottom. I was very lucky not to have a worse outcome.

Ouch barrelracingArabian!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Yeah haha the worst part for me was when the nail started to die and get that ugly lifting look and I wanted to pick at it and had to keep myself from it and riding( I had gymkhana the weekend after I did it) my finger was throbbing somethin feirce when I whacked it against my horn twice


----------



## Skyseternalangel

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Yeah haha the worst part for me was when the nail started to die and get that ugly lifting look and I wanted to pick at it and had to keep myself from it and riding( I had gymkhana the weekend after I did it) my finger was throbbing somethin feirce when I whacked it against my horn twice



Ouchhh that would hurt.. I accidentally tapped my thumb on the corner of my laptop.. that was painful enough. Can't imagine how bad that would have hurt.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Yupp my horse has quite the attitude so thanks to some friends with vet wrap and guaze and a 800ibuprofen I stuck it out but man was I pain later haha.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*It's stopped hurting as much*

Here's an updated picture 8 days since it's happened. It looks a bit strange but seems to be doing ok. Still too nervous to trim the nail in case it hurts or something happens..


----------



## back again

Wow! it looks a lot better already  the band-aid method must be working  just a heads up though, most of the times in the past that I have hurt/cut myself near the nail it ends up falling off.

When it starts coming off, I usually wrap a bandaid around it so it cant get caught on anything... fingers crossed though that you get to keep your thumb nail.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

back again said:


> Wow! it looks a lot better already  the band-aid method must be working  just a heads up though, most of the times in the past that I have hurt/cut myself near the nail it ends up falling off.
> 
> When it starts coming off, I usually wrap a bandaid around it so it cant get caught on anything... fingers crossed though that you get to keep your thumb nail.



I got really darned lucky.. my nail still is dodgey but it's healing up so nicely and I actually is beginning to strengthen again. Though it looks odd cause of no cuticle and a small red bump where it's still infected/inflamed/irritated?

Will get an updated pic soon


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Update.. I'm still nervous about cutting the nail as the bottom (where the cuticle WAS) is still tender.

And there's a weird black hole type thing on the bottom of my nail.. =/


----------



## QHriderKE

I had a horse stomp on my big toe once. Turned half of the nail purple. You just gotta tough it out and let it grow out!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

QHriderKE said:


> I had a horse stomp on my big toe once. Turned half of the nail purple. You just gotta tough it out and let it grow out!


Ohh yeah no stranger to that. Did yours break at all?


----------



## QHriderKE

Yeah, it cracked along the front of the bruise before it grew out totally. It should be fine in no time! I'd rather have what you have than this again:










I was at a team roping jackpot, and my heeler was so drunk it was suprising he could stay on his horse. As I was dallying, he heeled the steer (waaaaay before he should have) , and the coils of the rope closed around my hand. I still had 3 steers to rope too... My finger is deformed to this day. As least yours will go away!!!!!


----------



## back again

Bummer that its bruising - whenever I got bruising under the nail it always came off. Given mine was slightly different (it was caused by race fit ski boots). If the bruising doesnt spread too far you may be OK. On the plus side though -- you have battle scars!!!!! What a conversation starter


----------



## Skyseternalangel

back again said:


> Bummer that its bruising - whenever I got bruising under the nail it always came off. Given mine was slightly different (it was caused by race fit ski boots). If the bruising doesnt spread too far you may be OK. On the plus side though -- you have battle scars!!!!! What a conversation starter


Oh that's a bruise? No wonder it's tender. See how new I am at this? lol!

Oh yes, plenty of battle scars. I'll never be a hand model! Hahah!


----------



## sierrams1123

those are the worse kind of boo boos, that one is going to not only be painful it is also going to be annoying!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

sierrams1123 said:


> those are the worse kind of boo boos, that one is going to not only be painful it is also going to be annoying!


Oh I know.. It's so ugly and every so often I whack it or whatnot and it hurts. I feel like such a wimp since I've been cut, stepped on, slammed, punched, kicked, scraped, bit.. and this one hurts worse lol.


----------



## sierrams1123

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh I know.. It's so ugly and every so often I whack it or whatnot and it hurts. I feel like such a wimp since I've been cut, stepped on, slammed, punched, kicked, scraped, bit.. and this one hurts worse lol.


It the little ones that hurt the worse!!! I know exactly how you fee!
Heaven forbid I hurt a toe because that will be the one I bump over and over again, it will the one people or animals can not help but step on or brush against, and it will be the one my sock gets stuck to or my shoe/boot comes in contacts with the most...the world hates me some days I swear!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

sierrams1123 said:


> It the little ones that hurt the worse!!! I know exactly how you fee!
> Heaven forbid I hurt a toe because that will be the one I bump over and over again, it will the one people or animals can not help but step on or brush against, and it will be the one my sock gets stuck to or my shoe/boot comes in contacts with the most...the world hates me some days I swear!


Oh I know.. my pinky toe got stepped on by my goober and it took so long for it to heal.

Pray it doesn't happen to you


----------

